# Precarious Balcony



## precariousb (Dec 30, 2013)

Hi all,

We’re Craig and Vic and we have founded a pop-up wine/art project called ‘The Precarious Balcony’.

We run one or two wine-bar evenings per month that promote the arts in Bristol and offer a small, but exciting and carefully selected, range of red and white wines and a menu of food from local suppliers.

If you consider yourself an ‘artist’ (be that a poet, creative-writer, film-maker, designer, photographer, or even florist) and are looking for a platform to promote your work then please get in touch at  [er, no: ed] or follow us on twitter [nope]

If you would simply like to be kept informed regarding future events and offers then follow us.

Best wishes,

Craig and Vic


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Dec 30, 2013)

precariousb said:


> a menu of food from local suppliers.



Artisan hand-chopped rare breed pork and ham?


----------



## butchersapron (Dec 30, 2013)

precariousb said:


> Hi all,
> 
> We’re Craig and Vic and we have founded a pop-up wine/art project called ‘The Precarious Balcony’.
> 
> ...


See you soon. I do creative pottery btw. It's pretty out there.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 30, 2013)

Silas Loom said:


> Artisan hand-chopped rare breed pork and ham?





(that took me a moment to get, but in my defence I was up at 0330 this morning...)


----------



## big eejit (Dec 30, 2013)

"We’re Craig and Vic and we have founded a pop-up wine/art project called ‘The Precarious Balcony’." 

Craig and Vic? You're sure you're not Vic and Bob?


----------



## Thora (Dec 30, 2013)

I'm often thought that what Bristol has been missing is a pop up wine/art project.


----------



## silverfish (Dec 30, 2013)

Silas Loom said:


> Artisan hand-chopped rare breed pork and ham?



Very smooth


----------



## alan_ (Dec 30, 2013)

Silas Loom said:


> Artisan hand-chopped rare breed pork and ham?


I _think _I get it


----------



## Athos (Dec 30, 2013)

Will the 'art' consist of Instagrammed pictures if the wine, in typical self-regarding hipster fashion?


----------



## editor (Dec 31, 2013)

Lah de fucking dah_spam_.


----------



## lizzieloo (Dec 31, 2013)

Worra load of shite


----------



## Fez909 (Dec 31, 2013)

If this hadn't been spammed all over the internet I would have sworn it was a troll.

"Pop-up wine/art project"



"The Precarious Balcony"


----------



## dessiato (Dec 31, 2013)

You guys should invite stanley edwards. He's an artist and sometimes will drink wine.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Dec 31, 2013)

alan_ said:


> I _think _I get it


It's lost on me, but I'm knackered this morning in my defence.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Dec 31, 2013)

Precarious balcony deemed a danger and reported to Health and Safety.


----------



## Manter (Dec 31, 2013)

I really did think it was a suburban 'will I die' thread. Oddly disappointed it isn't


----------



## Schmetterling (Dec 31, 2013)

I would love to come but I am afraid I am an _artiste_, not an artist!


----------



## fractionMan (Dec 31, 2013)

You are characters from the mighty boosh and I claim my five pounds.


----------



## Geri (Dec 31, 2013)

I don't really understand this. What will I get for my money?


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Dec 31, 2013)

Geri said:


> I don't really understand this. What will I get for my money?



You will be able to buy food and booze, which you choose from a list called a "menu". The business model isn't really that weird.


----------



## Geri (Dec 31, 2013)

Silas Loom said:


> You will be able to buy food and booze, which you choose from a list called a "menu". The business model isn't really that weird.


 
Yes, but what will the surroundings be like? How will the art be showcased?


----------



## stupid dogbot (Dec 31, 2013)

It's in a wine bar. It'll inevitably be shit and full of braying cunts.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Dec 31, 2013)

Geri said:


> Yes, but what will the surroundings be like? How will the art be showcased?



I'm sure they would display your young man's pottery to impressive effect.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Dec 31, 2013)

Geri said:


> Yes, but what will the surroundings be like? How will the art be showcased?


In a can with a blue label.


----------



## Gerry1time (Dec 31, 2013)

Why has everything got to be a 'pop up' these days. Why can't people just have small parties like they used to?


----------



## 19sixtysix (Dec 31, 2013)

I presume they'll be paying the artists for their performances at  their venue and not sponging off the artists.


----------



## Geri (Dec 31, 2013)

Gerry1time said:


> Why has everything got to be a 'pop up' these days. Why can't people just have small parties like they used to?


 
A soirée.


----------



## Manter (Dec 31, 2013)

Geri said:


> A soirée.


I'm having an Abigail's Party flashback


----------



## Gerry1time (Jan 1, 2014)

Geri said:


> A soirée.



To each their own. I could think of little worse.


----------



## toblerone3 (Jan 1, 2014)

.


----------



## Big Gunz (Jan 1, 2014)

The lifespan of this thread is looking precarious.


----------

